# A Positive Encounter



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

After my post on the "San Juan Accusations" I thought it only fair that I post an extremely positive experience I had the other night. 

My brother and I fished the Lower Provo on Wednesday evening. There was another angler at my preferred access point and I asked if he'd mind us entering just above him and crossing up and away to fish another hole. He invited us into the river and even suggested that we share the spot with him for a few minutes as he was about to leave. The gentleman spent twenty minutes with us talking about his techniques and what flies he'd been using. He wished us the best and went on his way. 

There are negative experiences but they are far outweighed by good ones. For every jerk on the water there are ten who would share a hole, share information, teach a technique, even offer a spare fly. Don't let my post or any other color your judgement. I thank this gentleman and all others like him.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with your post. I have met some nice guys in the field. I think the jerk off to cool guy ratio is more like 1 to 5 though.:smile:-----SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> I agree with your post. I have met some nice guys in the field. I think the jerk off to cool guy ratio is more like* 1 to 5* though.:smile:-----SS


Could be, but it's been my experience that 'location, location, location' seems to dictate the jerk off to cool guy ratio. I've had far more 'cool guy' encounters in Cali than I have in Utah, and of those more on lakes than on rivers, and of those more in Northern Cali than in Central Cali.  Well, that is until the Steelies are runin' on the Smith, or the Klamath, or the Eel, or the Mad, or the Russian, etc., then ALL the guys and gals are so cool they just wanna share their spots with whoever wants to fish.;-)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Your sarcasm has been duly noted.....they don't call it "combat fishin" for nothing. I've never seen a fishing rod duel here in Utah yet.....I can't say that about the Sacramento River. I heard a new one the other day.....people who move from California to Utah and act like retards are "Califootards" I like it. Heck I might be one!------SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Your sarcasm has been duly noted.....they don't call it "combat fishin" for nothing. I've never seen a fishing rod duel here in Utah yet.....I can't say that about the Sacramento River. I heard a new one the other day.....people who move from California to Utah and act like retards are "Califootards" I like it. Heck I might be one!------SS


:grin:

I fall into the catagory of people who move to California from Utah, then from California back to Utah... That's gotta count for some kinda 'tard name! ****, I sure do miss fishin' some of those rivers though, including the upper Sac.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm headed out there this weekend for some time on the Pitt River and Hat Creek. Ever heard of those places? The upper Sac has some nice trout....and some Pink Orifices too!-----SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Fished Hat Creek many times in the late seventies and eighties. The Pit is one of my laments, never did fish it though it was always, always on my list. Man, hope you have a ball! You ever fish the Trinity when the steelies are swimming and the black bears are hunnnnngggry, hanging on both sides of you while yer trying to fish?  Dang, great times.


----------

